# FTE - Forte Energy



## boomtime (21 November 2009)

largest uranium drill hits i have ever seen as per there asx announcements with areva taking a stake in them ! tell me what you think ?


----------



## Biggy (12 January 2010)

*Forte Energy*

My first post on here. I bought into these a couple of months ago at 16c, watched them fall to 14c and then today they jump to 19.5c. Any reason for the jump ?


----------



## bellevue71 (3 March 2010)

Have a friend conected to this company and I hold since 14c. He says update issued this week and forte on track for 35lbs by time they talk with Areva which could be April not June. Might be the other news is no Maurtania. Cant add any more but company happy with what they see from labs. Watch this space.


----------



## drillinto (11 March 2010)

March 09, 2010

Forte Energy Continues To Hit The Grades On Its Mauritanian Uranium Prospects
By Alastair Ford
www.minesite.com/aus.html

Mark Reilly has moved to London. This news may not yet have made it into the society pages of the Evening Standard or the Telegraph, but it is certainly good news for London-based investors in Forte Energy, the company that’s lately been pushing ahead with some promising-looking uranium projects in Mauritania and Guinea. One of Forte’s directors, Lady Barbara Judge, is already in the UK full time, but she’s a non-executive, and is anyway, as far as Forte is concerned, is focussed more on forming relationships with end-users, than with the operational aspects of developing uranium mines. Her presence in London wasn’t enough.

“The reality was that I was spending most of my time here”, says Mark, after a slightly mournful remark about the current weather in Perth. “Our biggest shareholders are here or across the channel in France”, the French shareholder being Areva, the great French nuclear power giant. Managing a mining company with rapidly developing operations half a world away from a Perth office would tax even the most enthusiastic of mining executives. In Forte’s case, given that its’ assets are in Francophone Africa, it’s perhaps a wiser idea to be closer in, closer to the money, and closer to the projects. 

And things are advancing quite rapidly now on the ground. The latest drill results to come in from the Bir En Nar project in Mauritania look very encouraging indeed. Among the better grades and intersections were 16 metres at 1,617 parts per million (ppm) uranium, five metres at 2,326 ppm, and four metres at 1,711 ppm. That result Mark is more than happy with. “It’s good. If we can replicate that, we’d be more than happy.” 

More assay results are pending from a completed 5,800 metre programme, and should be announced once what Mark calls “inexplicable” delays with the labs have cleared. It’s those problems at the labs that have contributed to the delaying of Forte’s maiden JORC resource for Bir En Nar, much to Mark’s frustration. That JORC resource is now due out by the end of March, and, with a man from Coffey Mining kicking the tyres out there right now, there seems little doubt that this time we really will see the numbers. 

In the meantime, the company drills on elsewhere, its coffers recently replenished by the A$2 million cash sale of a copper-cobalt project that it had on its books left over from a previous life. That deal takes the total cash position to around A$7 million, with another A$20,000 recently booked as part of the sale of an extended option on another copper project the company holds near Cloncurry. Australia is very definitely not the focus these days, though. 

Following on from the recent work at Bir En Nar, the rigs are now turning as part of a 4,000 metre to 6,000 metre reverse circulation programme designed to put between 200 and 300 drillholes into 11 prospects on the company’s Bir Moghrein ground, also in Mauritania. That work should go a long way to establishing whether Forte has any real economic propositions on that ground or not, and should provide a clear direction on the company’s future once the results start coming in later in the summer. 

Meanwhile, down in Guinea, where the company has already booked a JORC resource of 11.6 million pounds of U3O8 grading 296 ppm on its Firwa property, metallurgical testing is now underway. So far, results, according to official Forte documentation, have been “encouraging”, and leach testing is now underway with a view to gathering data for a pre-feasibility study. 

Less positive have been the recent downward moves in the uranium price. But Mark’s not overly concerned about that at the moment. “It’s obviously of interest to us”, he says, “but it’s not critical”. Forte, he reckons, won’t struggle to deliver economic projects at the current price, even if it is weakening imperceptibly month by month. The current spot price is reckoned at around US$40 per pound, but conventional wisdom says that the real price is higher, and is set privately in individual deals between major producers and major end users. With Areva already long-established on the share register, and anxious to secure supply in its own West African back yard, it’s not hard to envisage where most of Forte’s product will go. First, though, the company has to prove it’s got the resources in the first place. As far as Bir En Nar is concerned, we won’t have long to wait.


----------



## Biggy (16 November 2010)

I ended up selling out at .20c and then bought back in at .13c later. They fell back to .07c but the last few days have been huge. Big turnovers and have leapt to .12c today, up 20 odd percent.
They have just completed sample drilling and are awaiting confirmation of results according to the last release. Results are imminent and I would say its all good looking at the last two trading days.
Onwards and upwards I would hope.


----------



## Balder (26 February 2011)

Notice these stalled due to the placing. Now behind it and well over subscribed can this go again? Add on $15m raised to fiures reported in this article 1st Feb and latest releases.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com/c...ar-uranium-project-metallurgical-te-4007.html

Seem to be discovering good grades.


----------



## Balder (18 March 2011)

Had these on a watchlist sometime, dived in and out, but today bought a good stake. The negativity of U stocks has hit these hard,  likewise they had a small bounce, yet they still trade at a significant discount to the recent placing price and the market is not really picking up on the Rare Earths.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Balder (21 June 2011)

Been a long wait here, but get the feeling the volume the last few days indicates news soon.

Be interesting to see what comes of the R.E angle, which seems totally discounted given the last placing price?


----------



## Balder (21 January 2012)

Hmm. Big 2 day spike. Reason maybe?



> Analysis of assay results and a resource update from CSA Global Inc
> (UK) will be announced in Q1 2012.




http://www.forteenergy.com.au/files/files/289_Mauri_Drilling_Update_20111110.pdf


----------



## frankie_boy (10 January 2013)

Balder said:


> Hmm. Big 2 day spike. Reason maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forteenergy.com.au/files/files/289_Mauri_Drilling_Update_20111110.pdf




Its on my watch list... 

watching watching...


----------



## Balder (13 February 2013)

frankie_boy said:


> Its on my watch list...
> 
> watching watching...




Plenty watching here now, whilst it still trades over in London.

Been a looooong wait for this one to turn, but news coming one way or another as per updates. Question is will it be at a dilution price? 

Seems to be getting yanked back in London, which is concerning, but then AIM lists are always the wild west.


----------



## System (20 April 2015)

On April 17th, 2015, Forte Energy Limited (FTE) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with listing rule 17.11.


----------

